# Strezov Orchestra: The Journey Begins



## StrezovSampling (Aug 21, 2014)

Dear friends and colleagues,

Roughly one year ago we made a special project that we might say is one of a kind in the world of sampling - we created a crowd-funding campaign for a sequel of a sample library that was close to our hearts. We were not sure whether the campaign would meet it's goal but in the end we were stunned to see that it earned roughly 160% of what we initially asked for. This allowed us not only more time to record the original planned material better, but also to record some additional content, making Storm Choir 2 the product it is today.

There have been a lot of emails and interest over the past year or so for us to do a traditional orchestral library. So as we are celebrating today one year of the IndieGoGo campaign with the upcoming release of Storm Choir 2: Soloists (a free addon for Storm Choir 2 supporters), we decided to create a new IndieGoGo campaign for a fun new project.

The master plan is a full Strezov Orchestra (strings, brass, and winds). Finally the concept of having emotionally sampled orchestral sections with legato and commonly-used articulations to blend effectively with Storm Choir II, AMS, and others.. in the same room, could be a possibility. We're kicking off first with brass – we’d like to make it a reality with your help.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stre ... ney-begins


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 21, 2014)

Good luck George!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 21, 2014)

Good luck with your project! :D 

But please... a little lighter on the mics side...
Or maybe provide normal (3-4 mics) and extended mic options for _*seperate* _downloads.
Because the Ah Legatos alone are eating away arround 27,8GB of my harddrive.
Thats almost the size of the whole of Albion I.

Light Mic Versions for all of the Storm Choir II Libraries would be very welcome.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd be more interested in an orchestra recorded in the same space as the AMS libraries.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 21, 2014)

Pingu @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> I'd be more interested in an orchestra recorded in the same space as the AMS libraries.



Hi Pingu, the brass will be recorded in Balkanton/Sofia Session Orchestra Hall (the same room as Storm Choir II, AMS, Thunder 2-3, and others were recorded).


----------



## Pingu (Aug 21, 2014)

Aha - I did not realise that Stormchoir and AMS were done in the same space. I am totally sold!


----------



## handz (Aug 21, 2014)

Great news, one can never have enough brass. o=<


----------



## tmm (Aug 21, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> Pingu @ Thu Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more interested in an orchestra recorded in the same space as the AMS libraries.
> ...



Yep, this is awesome. I can't wait to get a standard arts brass lib from that room. AMS has such an awesome, unique sound.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 21, 2014)

Best of luck with this! I know its a ways off, but looking forward to hearing some demos! 8)


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi George,

This seems another interesting product.

Upon looking at the contributor tiers, I have a question: If I contribute to the project, does the discount code for any product means that I can apply it to more than one product?

I already contributed to last year Stormchoir II, so I already have this and the previous products, but for the other products released after that, if I get for example a 50% discount code, does that means that I could buy as many other products as I want at 50% off, or just a single product?

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## tmm (Aug 21, 2014)

Any chance of trading one of those planned patches in the Plus bundle to Cimbasso with transitions? To-date, I'm pretty sure VSL are the only developers to do it. It sounds awesome and unique, and I can only imagine how incredibly gritty it would sound in that room.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 21, 2014)

One suggestion. Dont forget to have a "staccato overlay" patch ! It's really handy when that kind of style isn't doable with keyswitch by switching between staccato and sustain.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Ryan99, the discount codes can only be applied once on an order (multiple products or single).

Tmm, unfortunately cimbasso isn't a common instrument in Bulgaria, but that's a great suggestion.

Constaneum, there may be some unannounced content which makes its way into the library, which will help bridge the gap between sus and stacc playability better than stacc overlays can.


----------



## tabulius (Aug 22, 2014)

MA-Simon @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> But please... a little lighter on the mics side...
> Or maybe provide normal (3-4 mics) and extended mic options for _*seperate* _downloads.
> Because the Ah Legatos alone are eating away arround 27,8GB of my harddrive.
> Thats almost the size of the whole of Albion I.
> ...



+1 I also think max 3-4 mic sliders with a full mix option is all I need. Close, stage, far sounds good to me.

I really like the Cornucopia strings. They are so natural and intimate sounding and I would hope to hear the same personal unique tone in brass library too. However sometimes when playing chords the noise level rises way too high. I would hope a moderate noise reduction for all the samples libraries you make. Personally, I don't mind the noise, small amount is actually a great sound to my ears (part that makes the library so natural), but when playing a lot of notes loudly the noise levels stack and becomes a real problem.

And make those silly FFFF layers too  o=<

I'll go and give this project my 249$ support.


----------



## HardyP (Aug 22, 2014)

For the ones, who don´t own SC2 Legato Ahs yet, the Pre-Order Platinum is a no-brainer! You get the upcoming library, Legato Ahs for 60$ less, and a huge discount on any other product!

But George, I want to chime in regarding 
a) less microphone positions (3 + mixed maybe)
b) a tiny bit of "cleaning up"... I know, it´s not your approach, but quite often I started with Cornucopia bcs of the tone, but the build up caused me to change my setting.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks all, for the feedback. 

Mics will be more straightforward than SC2. 

tabulius, you can count on FFF being very much addressed, although the rest of the dynamic range will be there too.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 22, 2014)

Good luck with this George!! Eager to see what you guys can pull off. 

W.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your support and messages! We have still about 90% to kick off in the next 13 days to begin making the first tier of the library. 

And turns out the stakes are high - here's a message I got from one of the people who inspired me a lot, Jeff Rona:


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey George, would you do me a favor? Your BRASS sounds is really cool, but I think there are fewer patches. Like the Storm Choir Module, do you have a plan to release other extend articulations?

I really hope the Legato with Trombones!!


----------



## cyoder (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in! I love your work, so I'm sure brass will sound superb.

Best of luck,


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's going very slowly, far from the first tier goal.

Maybe it's time to do like the previous campaign and offers a voucher at 80% off available for your entire catalog


----------



## clarkus (Aug 30, 2014)

Wish: Solo strings?


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, it seems it won't work. You have been very silent. Last year, you were very active during the period to raise money...


----------



## HardyP (Sep 5, 2014)

HardyP @ 2014-08-22 said:


> For the ones, who don´t own SC2 Legato Ahs yet, the Pre-Order Platinum is a no-brainer! You get the upcoming library, Legato Ahs for 60$ less, and a huge discount on any other product!


Hey, I just realised, that even P-O *Gold* includes SC2 Legato - means you get it for virtually 50 Bucks!! So this one would defenitely be worth it.


----------



## HardyP (Sep 5, 2014)

Ryan99 @ 2014-09-05 said:


> Well, it seems it won't work. You have been very silent. Last year, you were very active during the period to raise money...


Additionally, if only the "lite" version is reached, the 149 is too much (esp. for the ones who own SC2 and all the stuff they need from Strezov -> no advantage of the coupon codes).
For the same money you can get HB Silver, which has more articulations, legatos on much more, eg. Only 1 mic position, but that´s something many can life with.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi guys, 

yeah - sadly IndieGoGo campaign wasn't a success. We were silent because we were actually... recording. 

The orchestra is happening. It would be a bit slower but we'll make sure it rocks


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 5, 2014)

This is somewhat of a shame . To be honest I total forgot about it myself until I check yesterday . Hope to see some good news in the near future o-[][]-o


----------



## Brendon Williams (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry it hasn't worked out guys. Still sounds promising!

Any news on the Storm Choir Soloists?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 5, 2014)

Things will still happen - just a bit slower, so no sad feelings there. We did a minor domain transition so I still have no connection to our website - other than that the SC 2 Soloists are up and running, ready to be used on great music. 

We are also working on a 1.1 SC2 update - there will be some really neat things in there! We've gathered a lot of user feedback and we're implementing this in this version.


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 6, 2014)

A shame the campaign didn't go as well as I hoped... am I correct to assume this means I won't be able to get the 4 modules for $200? Man, that would have been truly spectacular! If you guys are still going to do it anyway, have you considered maybe letting people send in those tiers to you via paypal and help speed it along?


----------



## cyoder (Sep 6, 2014)

Quite unfortunate that this didn't succeed, George, but glad to see that you're not too discouraged by it. I know this isn't a request thread, but I think there's a market for some brass with control of attack (a la Berlin Strings), such as accent, immediate, and soft attacks. :wink: Just had to slip that in there. Best of luck on your orchestra though, I think your sampling technique sounds very organic. Can't wait to see what you're cooking up!

Best regards,


----------



## Saxer (Sep 10, 2014)

yeah, what a pitty it didn't work. i realized it when money came back.
at least i'm happy the journey didn't end!


----------

